# 3 Tortie,Ginger and Blue kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped these kittens into rescue with 3 of their brothers and sisters who already have homes lined up
Login • Animal Lifeline UK
Login • Animal Lifeline UK

Mary - Tortie , Mungo - Ginger and Midge - Blue kittens 12 weeks old .

These little sweeties are all from the same litter and are beautiful.
They were very shy but now they love cuddles and being fussed and purr their little heads off.

Neutered/microchipped .... they have all had their 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I left Patsy a message today about these kittens


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I left Patsy a message today about these kittens


How exciting! I know you've been looking for a little one (or will it be two?)

These three are adorable.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

sarahecp said:


> I left Patsy a message today about these kittens


She said you had been in contact, Fingers,toes and paws all crossed here for you(hugs)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Chewie39 said:


> How exciting! I know you've been looking for a little one (or will it be two?)
> 
> These three are adorable.


I'd love all three  they are all adorable, but it will only be one. I do like gingers though


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> She said you had been in contact, Fingers,toes and paws all crossed here for you(hugs)


Thanks Kelly-Joy  x


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well hope it all goes well for you, I'm sure it will. That little ginger fella is seriously cute!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Chewie39 said:


> Well hope it all goes well for you, I'm sure it will. That little ginger fella is seriously cute!


Thanks x

I will keep you updated


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Gingers and Grey have possible homes with people we have put in touch looking for kittens 

Tortie girl still looking These babies will need someone to help bring them out of themselves.


----------

